# Garage Haunt



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

the inside of our 1 car garage. We use this as the reaper's lair, where the candy is handed out.










This is a castle door/wall we have going across the driveway. We have them line up here and set the stage with a brief story. We've added hanging flame pots to the wall for extra ambience. We then have various scenes/scares along the driveway as they make their way to the garage.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

*A couple things*

It's become a tradition and now every year I do a garage scene. In 2005 I did a scene that was the bedroom from the exorcist. Thunder and lightning sound effects tied into a lightning machine to dim the lights with the cracks of thunder. Had a fan blowing the drapes through a false bedroom window. Can't seem to find my pics for it though.

For 2006 I did a mad doctor scene with my wife as the nurse. I had my nephew laying on the "table" with his guts hanging out as we chopped him up, still alive of course. 










Then last year 2007 I did a scene with elements from "The Ring". Hooked up a fog vortex effect with black light and strobe effects. Also tied my PC in for some well placed sound effects. Enjoy.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Makes me wish _*I*_ had a garage!!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah we do a walk in maze every year in our garage along with a movie night as well. One year we use the back door and had them circle from the sideyard into the back door and tunnel out the front. Our garage is huge 22'x28' 2 1/2 car one with a nice 3' bump out along the back, yeah lots of work to set up but worth it to control the fogger lights and sounds along with weather not effecting anything. Wife hates parking in the drive that week but the show must go on....lol !


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

check out the pics in the link on my sig line


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

I've posted some pictures on my website from 2006 Halloween. I haven't gotten around to adding last years. But I also have a sketch as to how the maze was done for the Pirate Haunt. The maze in 2007 was pretty much the same except it was a Haunted Forest and we added one of the big inflatable castles to the entrance of the garage. So you went it the front of the castle, then into the garage and back out through the side of the castle.

www.maureensworld.com


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I do one every year in my garage and backyard. www.homehaunt.net shows it's evilution.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

You should make a dark ride! 
http://www.dafe.org/attractions/darkrides/scream/scream12.php


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

maureenpr said:


> I've posted some pictures on my website from 2006 Halloween. I haven't gotten around to adding last years. But I also have a sketch as to how the maze was done for the Pirate Haunt. The maze in 2007 was pretty much the same except it was a Haunted Forest and we added one of the big inflatable castles to the entrance of the garage. So you went it the front of the castle, then into the garage and back out through the side of the castle.
> 
> www.maureensworld.com


Sounds like what we do as in my pics in my first post, the big airblown is a great long distance attention getter.....enter the airblown house first then into the garage. Hey Mareen to you have 2007 pics of the airblown castle and is it the same one that was sold at Sams club ? I would love to see some of those pics. We also went with a Pirate theme last year with my Gemmy Dead Eye Drake prop ( as seen in one my pics in my first post) along with a great pirate flag I found at K-mart last year.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

wilbret said:


> You should make a dark ride!
> http://www.dafe.org/attractions/darkrides/scream/scream12.php


I've seen that and love it. We almost made our own last year but decided it would be too low capacity to move our crowds in and people would get bore waiting. Still would be my ultimate dream to build one day, we even had it all map out. * More new pics below........>>>>>>>


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

wilbret said:


> You should make a dark ride!
> http://www.dafe.org/attractions/darkrides/scream/scream12.php


That was cool. I wish I had the room.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

bozz said:


> Sounds like what we do as in my pics in my first post, the big airblown is a great long distance attention getter.....enter the airblown house first then into the garage. Hey Mareen to you have 2007 pics of the airblown castle and is it the same one that was sold at Sams club ? I would love to see some of those pics. We also went with a Pirate theme last year with my Gemmy Dead Eye Drake prop ( as seen in one my pics in my first post) along with a great pirate flag I found at K-mart last year.


Here's a picture of the castle we used.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Would you say you have a plethora of pinatas?*

That's one evil nurse that I'd let eviscerate me any day!




ElGuapoGuano said:


> It's become a tradition and now every year I do a garage scene. In 2005 I did a scene that was the bedroom from the exorcist. Thunder and lightning sound effects tied into a lightning machine to dim the lights with the cracks of thunder. Had a fan blowing the drapes through a false bedroom window. Can't seem to find my pics for it though.
> 
> For 2006 I did a mad doctor scene with my wife as the nurse. I had my nephew laying on the "table" with his guts hanging out as we chopped him up, still alive of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

This is the maze of my garage haunt for 2007.








In the center of the maze was an area that was hidden away between 2 spots where an actor could pop out for a scare. When the TOTs would go into the FCG area (I'd have to time it, because there was no way of knowing) I had a timer for the Pop-up reaper in the corner. Then we they turned the corner and came into the next room, that's where the Ogre shack was with a window where the actor would pop up. As the TOTs where coming around the corner into the Spider's den, the actor or another actor could once again pop out to scare them out of the forest and back into the Castle where they would exit to receive their candy.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Castle price this year at Sams ???*



maureenpr said:


> Here's a picture of the castle we used.


I heard Sams was carring this again and it was seen recently in their store, anybody know how much it is going for this year ?? Thanks, I would'nt mine having this one too.


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

A few years back we began decoration the inside of the garage. We ran out of space in the yard and had to find a place to add more props/decoratioins. The past three years our garage has been the biggest draw to the visitors on Halloween night. The first year we went with a simple Dr. Jekle/Mr. Hyde setting with a surgery room set up. The next year we went for a bedroom scene with spiders, rats, snakes coming out of the dressers and skulls and bones. I dont have pictures on this computer of previous years, but I do have some pictures from last year... Here they are:


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

heres a few more pics from our garage haunt last year...


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm liking that dead body in the 3rd pic. Where did you dig him up?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

One great thing about setting up in the garage is as I build my props, the speeders slow down to see what I am up to. Talk about speed control in the neighborhood.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

This was our 1st year doing something in our garage. We are doing this because we have our TOT's come thru our house & the line was long last year. When they get their treats in our kitchen they have to try & make it back out the front door, talk about a traffic jam...it was a mess. So the Scary Scene contest that Larry is just throwing was a great excuse to get the cowpokes at this ranch to clean out the garage.

Our garage has been a scary scene in itself since we moved in this house 4 yrs. ago. We had a box maze in the garage, boxes to the ceiling. SO when there was mention of a contest we decided to give it a try but the garage had to be cleaned out before we could do anything in there. We cleaned half of the garage & thats where our scene is. It was funny, 2 weeks to clean the garage & 3 days to build the scene! If you want to see the pictures of where we started with the box maze to scene completeion......just look at our entry...."Muffy's Official Entry" up top here in the contest. On page 3 of the entry you will find our garage pictures, there are about 10 of them.

We are also adding a small room in the garage that will be draped with fabric & house a fortune teller, I have to move my organ into the house for the funeral parlor scene & then we'll start on the fortune teller room. Now the TOT's can come in the front door go thru the house & exit the back door into the garage where there will be 2 scenes.

Muf


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

dionicia said:


> I'm liking that dead body in the 3rd pic. Where did you dig him up?


Picked up the dead body online at Spirit of Halloween last year.


----------



## darksnowflakeelsa (Jan 1, 2016)

this is amazing


----------

